# Peoples choice of winter protection?



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wondering what is everyones choices for winter protection?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I used Zaino last year which was very good but this year I am going for D3finitive waxes Du.rus


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

1000p for me this year, wheels already done:thumb:


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

id_doug said:


> I used Zaino last year which was very good but this year I am going for D3finitive waxes Du.rus


Would you use something like fk1000p or collinite around arches and doorshuts?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodo SNH for me algorithm I will lay down some ADS wax first as I'm dying to try it


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

gazzi123 said:


> Would you use something like fk1000p or collinite around arches and doorshuts?


Nope going to use Du.rus all over to give it a good test apart from the alloys which will have a fresh coat of Rotunda.s on them


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

There's different ways of looking at it. Some will choose an all out durable wax or sealant and hope it lasts till the weather changes enough to re seal. Where as some will look for something that's so simple to apply they can simply top up after a basic wash. 

I typically go for a spray on wipe off sealant for ease of use like GTechniq C2. Gives good durability on its own but as easy to apply as a quick detailer when I get a chance to wash to see the car well protected long past the winter and poor weather


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Be intresting if can set up some sort of thread , for before and after winter , how well each wax or sealent has held up.

Im thinking of doing each panel with a different wax from Zymol vintage / desire /spirit / fk1000p / collinite and Fuzion etc.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Nope going to use Du.rus all over to give it a good test apart from the alloys which will have a fresh coat of Rotunda.s on them


Good choice! Same here


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dodojuice SNH for me, topped up after each wash with ABProject 32. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I usually go DDJ SNH, but I'm gonna switch it up this winter w Engel on my car(silver) and Bouncers Satsuma Rock on the wife's (black) :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm agreeing with the ease of use so it's easy to top up. Poorboys Natty's paste wax is so easy on/off that I will top it up once a month. Although I may look into some sort of spray wax that I can use inbetween.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Exo v2.

Just need to get in a couple of days machining to make it shiny shiny!


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

minnnt said:


> I'm agreeing with the ease of use so it's easy to top up. Poorboys Natty's paste wax is so easy on/off that I will top it up once a month. Although I may look into some sort of spray wax that I can use inbetween.


What about CG V7 for top ups?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Also looking to use FK1000P though I would love to try the wax 'we never speak of'.

The FK will most likely sit on top of Primá Amigo glaze so that _might_ affect durability a little.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I still can't decide whether to go for a coating like EXO or a more durable wax with a quick top up of Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.


----------



## Cysne (Jul 18, 2013)

Going for Colli 476, first winter in sweden, will be interested to know how it lasts. Applied it middle of August with 2 coats.

Will be interested to see how it lives over the winter with minus 35 and snow for months. Next chance to wash it will be April I think


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Satsuma Rock for me


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

torn between Finis and 476, fk1000p will be on the bonnet as usual.
plan to do this at the end of September sometime or middle of October when I have a day off for my birthday.

Kev


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> I usually go DDJ SNH, but I'm gonna switch it up this winter w Engel on my car(silver) and Bouncers Satsuma Rock on the wife's (black) :thumb:


How did you get on with the shield?


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Dodo Juice SNH for me :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Collinite 845 or Fk1000P for me topped up with Sonax Brilliant Shine


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

my plan is fk1000p and regulas top ups of a qd in between washes.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm undecided whether to use AF or Werkstat Acrylic this year. Off on holiday in a couple of weeks so will have to be done when I get back. 2 weeks sitting in the airport car park and I expect it to be filthy.

As soon as I'm back will give it a two day detail and prep, which should last for at least 3 months.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn! just chucked up a whole new thread about this, and then saw this one!

I have 1000p already, was wondering about a (cheap) durable wax for extra protection?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Fk1000p or Autoglym HD


----------



## Miha (May 4, 2012)

I am also looking for a winter protection...deciding between Fk1000 and Auto Balm finish wax...why one or other? I am looking for the best sheating and long durability...i will use Qd as drying aid after every wash. I am washing the car every 3-5 days...:thumb:

regards,M


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Usually FK1000 or Dodo SNH as most others here but not this year.

FK1000 wheels on both my cars. Angelwax Halo on the Landie and I'll just continue with the Werkstat system on the van as it's so painfully easy to top up.

Other half's car will be treated to Britemax Extreme Elements. Between these three ranges I reckon most needs are met.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Miha said:


> I am washing the car every 3-5 days...:thumb:


You lucky so and so! :lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

James Bagguley said:


> Damn! just chucked up a whole new thread about this, and then saw this one!
> 
> I have 1000p already, was wondering about a (cheap) durable wax for extra protection?


You wont need it James, just apply 2 coats of FK1000p, it's cheap enough already and as you can see from most of this thread replies, highly rated for it's longevity.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

FK1000p on paint & wheels. Topped up with AG Express/Aqua wax after each wash.
This has seen me easily through the last few harsh Winters :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

> You wont need it James, just apply 2 coats of FK1000p, it's cheap enough already and as you can see from most of this thread replies, highly rated for it's longevity.


Thanks bud, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

Miha said:


> I am also looking for a winter protection...deciding between Fk1000 and Auto Balm finish wax...why one or other? I am looking for the best sheating and long durability...i will use Qd as drying aid after every wash. I am washing the car every 3-5 days...:thumb:
> 
> regards,M


why not use fk1000p with finis wax on top.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Last winter I used Menzerna Power Lock top with Autoglym HD Wax and just about
got through the winter. How is FK1000p to remove is it easy or is it hard to remove?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

alan1971 said:


> why not use fk1000p with finis wax on top.


Alan. 
Finis is best on it's own, especially using the cleanser fluid first, this increase the longevity.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

spursfan said:


> Alan.
> Finis is best on it's own, especially using the cleanser fluid first, this increase the longevity.


oh is it, thats good to know as i have finis, but have only used it on top of the new formula SRP.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AGHD Wax, Ioncoat Naviwax, AG EGP. One of these


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I usually go for 1080P but addition of C2V3 gives me a problem... HAHA!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Fk1000p I think it's worked really well in past winters.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Testing out C2 this winter. Hope it lives up to its claims :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> How did you get on with the shield?


Dying to try it! My FIL just bought a 5 series BMW that was shipped over, due for pickup later this week. I'm going to decon, little polish then the Sheild :thumb:
( thanks again for that Kash- very generous of you )
I will post some pics this weekend hopefully


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ill Be giving Gtech C2v3 a try this year, see how one coat holds upto to the claimed 8month durability. Normally i use dodo supernatural hybrid.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

This winter it will be wet diamond afpp and 2 layers of polish angel fenix.
I think that I will have aprox 6 months in the mild Greek weather with that combo .


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hardbdody for me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Back to the drawing board for me as picked up a new car last week so need to do my winter detail again hopefully at the weekend if the weather holds out.

Not sure what i'm going to use might try something different


----------



## montymondeo (Jan 2, 2010)

I've put 2 coats of Bilt Hamber autobalm on and am planning to wash a minimum of once a fortnight with Sonax brilliant shine detailer applied after each wash, I've used collinite 476 previously but fancied trying something new.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I finally got around to doing the winter detail on my own car (still got OH's car to do). I used the new to me, Polish Angel products. Polished with Esclate then topped with Famous. A liquid carnauba wax/sealant with claimed protection of 12-15 months. I went for this combination as it stated the wettest look and I only like carnauba on red paint so with the added durability this seemed like the perfect product for me. The easiest products to work with too 👍 I do intend to top it up with a wax when I next wash, as I ran out of time. BMD Helios wax will be my chosen wax.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Had some colly 845 left so stuck a coat of that on for the time being


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Choices,choices any of the collinites,fk1000p,finis wax


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

2 coats of CQUK topped with reload:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

How does auto finesse tough coat sound with a couple of layers of auto finesse desire?


----------

